# Breaking in new generator



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

Are there any recommendations on adding something to the cylinder befo first start


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladd of the north said:


> Are there any recommendations on adding something to the cylinder befo first start


I never have, just make sure the oil level is where it should be and fire it up. Run different loads on it for the first 5 hours of operation. I use a couple of small space heaters for this.
Congrats on the new generator. 
What did you get?


----------



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

Old man here said:


> I never have, just make sure the oil level is where it should be and fire it up. Run different loads on it for the first 5 hours of operation. I use a couple of small space heaters for this.
> Congrats on the new generator.
> What did you get?


Waiting on delivery westing house 7500 df


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladd of the north said:


> Waiting on delivery westing house 7500 df


Get two ceramic space heaters and plug into two separate sockets next to each other, this will split the load between phases. Turn them both to just the fan setting for a few minutes, then turn them both to the low setting for several minutes, then high for a few minutes. Rinse and repeat.
I change the oil at 1 hour, again at 2 hours, 5 hours, then change again at 10 hours. At the 10 hour oil change, use synthetic oil.
The early oil changes are important to get all of the manufacturer and break in wear metals out.


----------



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

Good post - you are a man about detail , break in routine is great advice , after break in what's the hrs. between changes , every motorized piece of equipment I have gets mobile 1 5/30 , magnetic dip stick ?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladd of the north said:


> Good post - you are a man about detail , break in routine is great advice , after break in what's the hrs. between changes , every motorized piece of equipment I have gets mobile 1 5/30 , magnetic dip stick ?


That information will be in your operators manual. Each brand may specify a different interval. Just follow the manufacturers recommended intervals.
Good luck with your new generator.
I use the Mobil one high mileage oil in my equipment because it has more Zink and is a stouter oil.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Old man here said:


> I change the oil at 1 hour, again at 2 hours, 5 hours, then change again at 10 hours. At the 10 hour oil change, use synthetic oil.
> The early oil changes are important to get all of the manufacturer and break in wear metals out.


Sorry, but that break-in advice is just not correct. It could easily lead to glazed cylinder walls. Having broken in a large number of motorcycle, outboard and small horizontal & vertical engines over the years, I learned early on to follow exactly the break-in oil change intervals as specified by the manufacturer. Here is one of the best short articles on small engine break-in: New Engine Break-in Procedure


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

tabora said:


> Sorry, but that break-in advice is just not correct. It could easily lead to glazed cylinder walls. Having broken in a large number of motorcycle, outboard and small horizontal & vertical engines over the years, I learned early on to follow exactly the break-in oil change intervals as specified by the manufacturer. Here is one of the best short articles on small engine break-in: New Engine Break-in Procedure


It has always worked for me, everyone has their procedure. I haven't owned an oil burner yet.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Old man here said:


> It has always worked for me, everyone has their procedure.


I'm glad that you feel it works for you. However, my advice to others is to follow the break-in oil change intervals contained in your owner's manual. It preserves your warranty status and will likely lead to the longest useful life for the engine. The first few hours is critical to longevity and I would NEVER change out the break-in oil in less than 5 hours unless the owner's manual stated otherwise. Having some grit in the oil during that period is critical to the process, so give regard to what the engineers who designed the engine put in the manual. Honda (the gold standard for long-life OPE engines) recommends a 20 hour break-in period before the first oil change, one of the longest. The Westinghouse WGen7500DF manual also recommends 20 hours before the first oil change.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I dont get many powercuts and had my 2800watt gen for 2 years and haven't needed to use it so far........ So all I have done is a 10-20min exercise run monthly, with about 400watts loaded for the past 2yrs and I did the first oil change about 15 months ago... So Im hoping by not thrashing the nuts off it breaking it in,, it will last me years and wont fail when I need it.


----------



## Generator-Jim (Mar 4, 2021)

tabora said:


> Sorry, but that break-in advice is just not correct. It could easily lead to glazed cylinder walls. Having broken in a large number of motorcycle, outboard and small horizontal & vertical engines over the years, I learned early on to follow exactly the break-in oil change intervals as specified by the manufacturer. Here is one of the best short articles on small engine break-in: New Engine Break-in Procedure


That's a great 30 year old process. Modern machining is very precise now. I wonder if all that "cross-hatch" info is still relevant? Run it hard I agree, but try to get that China out after that. No need for 5 changes in 5 hours, but I have no problem with a change after a first hour break-in. You need to see what's going on. After that just run it 50 hours on good oil.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Generator-Jim said:


> I wonder if all that "cross-hatch" info is still relevant?


It's been relevant for the last 150 years or so... Cylinders are still honed and cross-hatched the same way.
*Cross-hatch finish*
A "cross-hatch" pattern is used to retain oil or grease to ensure proper lubrication and ring seal of pistons in cylinders. A smooth glazed cylinder wall can cause piston ring and cylinder scuffing. The "cross-hatch" pattern is also used on brake rotors and flywheels.


----------



## Generator-Jim (Mar 4, 2021)

tabora said:


> It's been relevant for the last 150 years or so... Cylinders are still honed and cross-hatched the same way.


Machining has come a long way in 150 years. The cross-hatch is much finer, smoother than the old days is all I'm saying.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I dont believe in thrashing or running a new engine hard to break them in, not if you want them to last anyway.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I dont believe in thrashing or running a new engine hard to break them in, not if you want them to last anyway.


I Agree.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, all good info RE oil/oil change interval. We've sufficiently beat that horse to death again. Now, let's move on to tire rotation interval and pattern...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Generator-Jim said:


> Machining has come a long way in 150 years. The cross-hatch is much finer, smoother than the old days is all I'm saying.


It should not be smoother; that would be counter-productive. Modern machining HAS greatly improved concentricity and bore straightness, but core roughness depth is a target for the particular engine application regardless of how you get there, or how consistently.









EngineLabs' Blueprint Series: The Art And Science Of Cylinder Honing


Cylinder honing is a far more complex topic — and process — than you might think. There are many variables to be considered throughout the process.




www.enginelabs.com













Cylinder Bore Deglazing - Purpose - Proper Crosshatch And Angle


The cylinder bore deglazing process is basically, removing the glaze from your engines cylinder walls. And, having the proper finish, is extremely




dannysengineportal.com


----------

